# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  METALOSATE® COBRE: Más sanidad, calidad y rendimiento

## Tattersall Perú

El *Metalosate® Cobre* es un quelato del cobre con aminoácidos de bajo peso molecular específicos para aplicación foliar y desarrollo a partir de la comprensión exacta de cómo las plantas absorben, trasladan y utilizan cobre. 
La ventaja de utilizar un aminoácido para quelatar el cobre es que este está protegido de interacciones adversas que limitan su absorción. La tecnología *Metalosate®* también permite que los nutrientes sean transferidos y metabolizados exactamente donde la planta más lo necesita. Los minerales no quelatados están frecuentemente no disponibles para las plantas, o son absorbidos en cantidades muy pequeñas. 
El cobre es fundamental para:  Producción de fitoalexinas (substancias de defensa)Producción de ligninaCicatrización de tejidosControla los niveles de azúcares solubles (alimento para patógenos) en la saviaMetabolismo del nitrógeno y carbohidratosProducción de aminoácidos y proteínasLignificaciónRespiración *Pedidos:*  *Jorge Asenjo Márquez* Jefe de Proyecto Perú  *Correo:* jasenjo@tattersall.com.pe *Entel:* +51 981-315-033 *Cel:* +51 940-077-111  scan0004.jpg scan0003.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Presentan en Junín variedad de quinua con mejor calidad de grano y mayor rendimiento Usar cobre en fresas con floracion y produccion ¿POR QUE APLICAR COBRE (Cu) EN LOS CULTIVOS? Sulfato de cobre Vendo Alambique De Cobre Dulce De 1500 LT

----------

